

Ask HN: Wich of the current AR Glasses would you consider to start developing - miriadis

Hi everyone. I want to start learning to developmet on Augmented Reality Glasses so I&#x27;m considering to buy the device first to start playing with it. I&#x27;m interested in full-angle-of-vision glasses, not cards-in-frame things like Google Glass, because one of my businesscases of interest is remote instruction.<p>Last week Sony Glasses were announced. They seem pretty basic to me in the visual section, but more stylish than Epson Moverio and other alternatives.<p>Features like colour or screen resolution are not critical to me, better times will come... I think developer API and manufacturer support and continuity are much more important as developer.<p>Which of the current AR Glasses do you consider is more suitable to start learning?<p>Thanks and regards.
======
aledalgrande
None at the moment.

I have Google Glass and I am looking to sell it. The Sony ones look so
terrible they're not even worth mentioning. There isn't anything worth
developing an app for, if you're aiming at consumer market.

If you want to instead target medical or something similar, then Google Glass
could be a good choice, I guess, I know there were companies working in that
niche.

